# Blue Hutch.



## hemihampton (Mar 21, 2020)

I got this one not to long ago. There are a few Blue Hutches from Lower Michigan but not to many from Upper Michigan. LEON.


----------



## martyfoley (Mar 21, 2020)

Beautiful bottle Leon, thanks for posting.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 21, 2020)

Love the blue hutches - that’s a nice one


----------



## Cola-Coca (Mar 21, 2020)

A real beauty!


----------



## Flasks (Mar 22, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I got this one not to long ago. There are a few Blue Hutches from Lower Michigan but not to many from Upper Michigan. LEON.View attachment 204331View attachment 204332


That would be considered "cobalt"...other blues are "sky blue", "aqua blue", "ice blue". Cobalt blue is the deepest and richest color of blue and much more desirable, especially  in that particular bottle. Very nice piece.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 22, 2020)

That is killer, Leon.  Love the embossing on it.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes, I'm very familiar with the term for these as Cobalt Blue, I have over 30 different Cobalt Blue Bottles. Here's 3 I call light Cobalt, Medium Cobalt & Dark Cobalt. Or maybe just the last darker one should be considered cobalt?  LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 22, 2020)

Cobalt Norris's. All Norris , all different, from Detroit.


----------



## embe (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice color!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 24, 2020)

beautiful bottle everyone.


----------



## willong (Mar 25, 2020)

Extraordinary bottle collection sir!  What percentage would you estimate you have dug yourself?  Mostly from dumps or privies?


----------



## Warf rat (Mar 25, 2020)

Those are some wonderful bottles. Blue is always most welcome.


----------



## Bottledigger52 (Mar 25, 2020)

wow great looking bottle !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2020)

willong said:


> Extraordinary bottle collection sir!  What percentage would you estimate you have dug yourself?  Mostly from dumps or privies?



Hi, Out of the over 200 different Michigan hutches I've dug a few myself, most of them from Privies. not many from dumps. But I've dug the same common ones over & over again. The most common from Detroit has got to be the Aqua G. or Geo Norris, Then Wegener but  Earl McBride & Pollard 3rd but close to the Wegener. both about the same. I once dug like 8 Cobalt Blue G. Norris Hutches at the bottom of one Privy Hole. Pic below. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2020)

This one was the darkest nicest one. The really dark ones sometimes got a dark purpleish look to them LEON.


----------

